# Ok, where the hell is the Fuse box?



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

My interior lights fuse blew and I can't find the fuc-ing fuse box. I am a freaking idiot.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Take off the knee bolster ( lower panel Lt side of dash), below the steering wheel. Couple of screws I think are holdin it up. Fuse panel is right there.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Like johnebgoode said, take the bolster off and it's on the left side. Just make sure when you put the bolster back on, you align in correctly. It's kind of hard to explain but look on the lower right of your bolster when you take it off. There is a hole where a pin goes. Make sure you put the pin in that hole before trying to push the bolster on.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

RTFM

Read The Freakin Manual


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> RTFM
> 
> Read The Freakin Manual


THe F'in manual is AWOL or I would have. I am not stupid. Just dumb.:lol:


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I had to ask also. Don't feel bad. And the manual does not help. It just says the fuse box is left of the cluster. It says nothing about having to remove the bulster under the steering wheel. I guess I am dumb also. But certainly not stupid.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Same place it was when you asked back in October!

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4401&highlight=steering+column


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Same place it was when you asked back in October!
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4401&highlight=steering+column


Right and I couldnt find it back then, of course that was before I went away for a while. I looked and looked. But I found it now. Thanks. :cool
I never saw the picture though. Hmm.. anyways, thanks again guys.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Is there a commonly found problem in the interior light circut? I took the car in for it (Mainly because I couldn't FIND the fusebox, but other stuff was being done) they said they changed the fuse, and all the lights came back on. Just before the accident they went out again. I pulled the bad fuse and stuck a new fuse in. It blew before being pushed all the way in.

Is there a commonly found issue with a certain light grounding out, or the harness being pinched somewhere? Or do i have to pull the Battery cable to change?


----------



## JerryCrash (Dec 1, 2005)

*stupid fuse access bolster*



raven1124 said:


> Like johnebgoode said, take the bolster off and it's on the left side. Just make sure when you put the bolster back on, you align in correctly. It's kind of hard to explain but look on the lower right of your bolster when you take it off. There is a hole where a pin goes. Make sure you put the pin in that hole before trying to push the bolster on.


Thanks, raven1124, for the tip about the pin at the bottom of the bolster--saved me some swearing. And I did look up this thread because despite what I'd read in the manual, I couldn't believe that GM would have a design in which ya hafta unscrew and remove this entire panel just to get at the fuses. I've owned only American cars and I've never seen such an inconvenient design for getting at the dang fuses....


----------

